# Duncan Hill Aerosphere Pipe



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I have 3 Duncan Hill Aerosphere pipes, goofy pipe with a hole in the stem that supposedly lets in air as one smokes to keep the smoke cool. They smoke very well, does anyone else smoke them


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I bought one on ebay just the other day for $.99 plus shipping. I was just going to clean it up and repost it but I guess I could try it out.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a carey magic inch pipe who I beleive owns the aerosphere line now. It's an interesting pipe but not to my liking unless it's a particularly heavy tobacco.

BrSpiritus


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

BrSpiritus said:


> I have a carey magic inch pipe who I beleive owns the aerosphere line now. It's an interesting pipe but not to my liking unless it's a particularly heavy tobacco.
> 
> BrSpiritus


You are correct, E.A.Creary makes (or has made) both the Magic Inch and the Duncan Hill. They are in the same price range as Dr. Grabow. Both use the same principle; they allow air to mix with the incoming smoke, thus making for a cooler smoke, or so they claim. I do not like the bit in the Magic Inch, which I believe is nylon. I find the Duncan Hills very good smokers. They are not very attractive, but they are light and easy to grip, which makes them great for the drive home


----------

